# How to build a grow cabinet ?



## JD466US (Dec 2, 2008)

I have just come across a 6' x 3' x 18" double door metal cabinet. I want to use it for a couple of mothers and for cloning. I would like some advice on what I need to do to turn the cabinet into the perfect grow cabinet. I also would like to set it up, for in the future, if I decide to flower in it. Right now I have a seperate area for that so its not critical. I am open to all ideas. If some one has pics of their own design please post them up it will help me out alot.

                                   Peace,
                                             JD


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 2, 2008)

You have a mother / clone / veg room and need a flower room? by the dimensions you listed it is 18 inches high? that could give you some problems, unless you have put the dimensions in the wrong order, width x depth x height? if I read your post correctly that would make it 6ft wide x 3ft deep x 18 inches high? if this is the case you might want to turn it on its side if thats possible. Can you post some photo's and confirm I have understood your dimensions correctly?

If you look through the growroom setup and design section you should find tons of ideas on how to covert your cabinet into a grow room, and what to put in it, you may need to spend a bit of time reading through a number of posts, but I can assure you it will be time well spent.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2008)

you can make a grow box outta anything my friend..just be sure to have good air movement and heat stays consistant..dood luck


----------



## Elven (Dec 2, 2008)

While I totally agree with 4U2sm0ke that anything can be made into a grow box, that does not mean that it is easy to use anything for a grow box. read everything you can before you decide to start or it will be more trouble than its worth. with only 18" of vertical space heat and ventilation will be hard so I would look into T5's or T8 aquarium bulbs for your light, make sure if you get aquarium bulbs you get the ones rated at about 6500 Kalvin bulbs they really work well. What kind of medium are you using, soil or hydro? Good luck with everything and if you want to take a look at some of the builds to see what Ideas you can get. The best advice I can give is READ then before you cut one hole in your box you will have a much better idea as to what you are going to require. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 2, 2008)

cfls and comp fans cmon ppl SEARCH ima noob and i kno this


----------



## JD466US (Dec 2, 2008)

No the cabinet is 3'w x 18"d x 6' h,double door, metal cabinet, with a single shelf. I apologize for the error. I have plenty of 110v cpu fans a couple of Dayton 140cfm blowers and my choice of either a 400w MH light or a load of cfl's, I am not a noob at growing, I have been growing in hydro for quite a while with great success.I had previously had a small, plastic, utility cabinet with some cfl's  and a WW mother that I cloned from for 2 yrs. I have just never built a large grow cabinet and feel that I would like to try. Let say a  new challenge.Something for cloning and to keep a couple of mothers of different strains going for my hydro grows.I am looking for suggestions on things like should I paint the inside of the cabinet? Or should I line it with mylar or something different.If I paint the inside what type of paint that won't harm my ladies. Would the 400w MH be to much or should I stick with cfl's? Cooling issues?Things of that nature. I am looking for a variety of ideas that people have tried and have worked out well for them and also things that I should stay away from. Sorry for being so long winded but it has been one hell of a long day.
                                               Peace,
                                                         JD


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like all you really need will be some power tools. Get a drill with a metal bit to start some holes ina cabinet. Then get a saws-all (like a saber saw) with a metal blade and cut openings for cords and exhaust. I would put a exhaust hole in or around the top and run one of those 140 cfm blowers out of it. I might get some ducting and throw in a small carbon filter at the start of the ducting, run the ducting through your light to cool it and then out of the cabinet via the blower. With one 140 cfm fan, I don't think you would need anymore, just maybe some exhaust holes at the bottom. I found a great way for light tight intake holes is to cut a hole out then fit it with a dryer vent cover like the kind coming out of everyones homes. Theres a nice selection of em at home depot and you could easily find one that is light tight. I would put one or two of these at the bottom of the cabinet. Some weather stripping around the cabinet doors might be needed to make it light tight. Other than that I dunno, just have fun cutting some holes in metal!


----------

